# Crane Operators



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

This is where I can tell ramrod about my dreams to make it to the north slope some day.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

I am listening.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, in two years I can retire from the papermill I "work" at and keep my health benefits, at 55. I am a boiler operator here, 1st class stationary engineers license, and was on the water job for 12 years holding the highest drinking water license there is. I work 3-12 hour days, 3 off, 3 nights, been going to Boston my days off for 3 years now to gain road time on my Class A CDL, and run the equiptment there, excavator with magnet and loader. Always wanted to go to Alaska, I think I am qualified for something, I watch job listings at VECO, and other sites in the oil fields, I'm thinking Anwar will open up with oil where it is or maybe the gas pipeline to Chicago right at the right time for me in a few years. But I am also happy right here in Maine so if I never leave that's OK too..I can dream (the dream is mostly about catching SALMON)


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

My high school buddy went to Alaska after school to work on the crab boats. Left at 250 came home almost dead. Would like to go hunting there though.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

I watched those guys on T.V. crabing aboard out there. Scarry and dangerous...never enough money to die for a small mistake. I would give up eating crab altogether to let those guys have safer jobs. Chasing the rainbow....oh well


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I have practically given up meat for those poor animals who are tortured.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Meat is good for us. We must have protein. Beans and peanut butter is not the same thang.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

yes, but I'm an all-carb woman. Bread, wine, veggies. Then I am happy.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope you don't end up diabetic in the future. There are substances in meat that help us produce insulin.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

This is true!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Back to the subject here is one of my rides Stinkie


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you on a moving ship?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

I work on a M.O.D.U. mobile offshore drilling unit we just call it a drilling rig.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Ah! That's the word I was trying to think of. That's heavy! I have seen on T.V. where the seas reach the surface during storms and such...exciting I bet. Scarry, I'm convinced!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes but when it gets like that we are drinking at a motel waiting for huricane to pass. Wish we were heading in for one right now cause the hotel would probuly be in South Podre Island and its spring break! I do belive I would get in to trouble


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Things happen the way they should sometimes. Raising cannaries has been proven possible, but making wine with time on your hands somewhere else



might not be possible.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 17, 2005)

*BAD DAY AT WORK*

"The chief end of man is to glorify God and enjoy Him forever."

Next time you have a bad day at work...think of this guy. Rob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State>. He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs.
Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister. She then sent it to radio station 103.2 on your FM dial in Ft Wayne, Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest. Needless to say, she won.
Hi Sue, 
Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had a bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's not so bad after all. Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my job.
As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a suit to the office. It's a wetsuit. This time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature. It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped to the air hose. 
Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wetsuit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi.
Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to itch. So, of course, I scratched it. This only made things worse. Within a few seconds my butt started to burn. I pulled the hose out from my back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit.
Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it. However, the crack of my butt was not as fortunate. When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my butt. I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator. His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing hysterically. Needless to say I aborted the dive. I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totaling thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet. As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't poop for two day s because my butt was swollen shut.

So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it would be if you had a jellyfish shoved up your butt.

Now repeat to yourself, "I love my job, I love my job, I love my job"



<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

Iam truly sorry, I had to laugh...poor dude. Jelly fish hurt, I know, we have *lots of them* in the nearby surf!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 17, 2005)

SEE Ramrod, you are living my dream, of course I am living many others dream too..lol


----------



## Bert (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like it would be a nice view from up there Ramrod.




I'm sure like all work, some fun ,some good, some just a pain.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Some very dangerous. I am getting dizzy looking at the pics.


----------

